

How Close Are We To A Single Computing Device? - treblig
http://benjamingilbert.net/how-close-are-we-to-a-single-computing-device/

======
sbilstein
A macbook air running on ARM with a cellular moden is inevitable or at least I
hope Apple is thinking the same way I'm thinking :).

I'd be really excited to see an iOS device that integrates in the way that
you'e described. Rather than changing the form factor of an iPad, which in my
opinion is near-perfect, having it launch OSX or some similar windowed system
after recognizing a bluetooth keyboard/mouse, and a monitor connected via the
dock connector would be incredible. I would then have a great portable
consumption device that I can actually get work done with when I'm in the
proper environment.

I just hope Apple doesn't forget about the Unix underneath which is just so
helpful to me as a developer.

